# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Chocolate Protein Brownies

## Kawigirl

*Chocolate Protein Brownies*


• 60 g chocolate whey protein powder
• ¾ cup oat flour
• 3 tbsp non-calorie sweetener
• 3 tbsp unsweetened cocoa powder
• Pinch of salt
• 2 egg whites
• ¾ cup unsweetened applesauce
• 3 tbsp natural peanut butter
• 2 tbsp water
• 1 tsp vanilla extract
Mix the ingredients together in a large bowl. Spray an 8×8” nonstick pan with cooking spray. Pour batter into pan. Bake at 350°F for 18 minutes. Makes 9 brownies!

*Calories per Serving - 138 kCal*
*Protein - 12 g*
*Carbohydrates - 12 g*

----------


## MACHINE5150

I was thinking that you could get away with making something like this.. are they any good?

----------


## Kawigirl

for a "protein" version...yup...I have many other recipes as well. I

----------


## Blacksrt42004

Brownies?? Now you're talking. Nice recipe

----------


## X83

I might just have to try this and add some crushed almonds for extra protein.

----------


## Blacksrt42004

> I might just have to try this and add some crushed almonds for extra protein.


Sounds like a good idea.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I might just have to try this and add some crushed almonds for extra protein.


thats nuts

----------

